# FREE OYSTERS!!! Pensacola beach!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Everyone has been busy the last two weeks. lets get a crowd together for our beautiful bar tenders! 

for those of you that dont know Forum member Mike aka LoupGarou, Food & Beverage Manager at The Hampton Inn, Hilton Garden Inn and Holiday Inn on Pensacola Beach developed a Wednesday Night tradition several years ago. 

Wow, this may be our 4th season, Cool.

Well any way, every Wednesday, at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, on Property at The Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach. Pool side and Gulf of Mexico view, Mike features all you can eat, Oysters on the Half. 

They start shucking around 3:30 pm and go until they run out, which is normally 8 to 9 pm.

Always make sure you tell the tenders you are a Forum Member for additional Wednesday Nights Specials and Features. This is a well attended event, and always a nice evening, and sunset.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure have been missing the westsiders at de' ol Tiki Hut, I know it's a bit of a haul but c-mon, how bout it this Wed?

Would be great to see ya'll, and bring that trash talking no red fish catching champ and his lovely wife along too. Would enjoy catching up with the BD.

Jimmy


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup: I'm in!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gonna be a nice evening for it. *

*Collecting the wife and carrying her with me.*

*See Ya*


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That sounds awesome!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That sounds awesome!!


C-mon out! Always a great time and meeting fellow Pff'ers is a plus.

Jimmy


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Man, I would love to but I am driving home from work from Louisiana. Blah!!! Do you guys do this every Wednesday? If so I will surely be there then!!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i have not been in a while. i will try to make the next one!


----------

